# c++



## nr7 (Dec 17, 2002)

I need software that makes me able to write and compile c++ source code. Any sugestions? I use OSX.


----------



## TeeboAccrete (Dec 17, 2002)

"The CodeWarrior IDE has everything you need in one easy-to-use tool suite: an advanced project manager, build system, source code editor, code completion for C, C+ + and Java, compilers, linkers, debuggers, class browser, and more."
Codewarrior 

Should be your ideal solution.

Good luck.


----------



## jazz (Dec 17, 2002)

If you just want to compile c++, don't use CodeWarrior.  Just use the gcc compiler that comes free with the dev tools.  All you do to use it is open a terminal window, and type
c++ "location of file"

then to run it,

./a.out

(as long as you are in the same directory as the file you compiled.)


----------



## nr7 (Dec 19, 2002)

thanks everyone, Ill try this!


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 19, 2002)

Of course, none of this software will "make you able" to _write_ C++. 

You'll have to learn that on your own.  

(Though we could recommend some good books.)

BBEdit is a good free source editor if that's what you're after.


----------



## Mac Osxtopus (Dec 19, 2002)

i dont use terminal gcc, i use the next-best-imitation of it(Well, actually a connector to it), Projectbuilder. It comes with the dev tools CD, its basically gcc without all that infuriating typing, the program does it for you. project builder is basically gcc with an interface.


----------



## jazz (Dec 20, 2002)

when it comes to c++, there is one book, "Deitel and Deitel: How to Program in C++".

You will learn much more using terminal.


----------



## nr7 (Dec 22, 2002)

I installed the dev tools before I updated to jag. Now the projectbuilder doesnt seem to be working any more. Maybe Ill have to get the latest version of the dev tools to use the terminal to compile c++? And if I get the lates version, do I only have to install the dev tools and then the terminal is able to compile, typing c++ location_of_file?


----------



## jazz (Dec 22, 2002)

yes to both, you need to get the newest version of the dev tools.  It's called "December 2002 Dev Tools CD." It is available at connect.apple.com but you will need an account.  Accounts are free for dev tools, so go ahead and register.


----------

